# Looking for a ride.



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I had to sell my boat, and I am missing it. I am looking to do some salt water fishing, and I am willing to pitch in some $$. I am only available to go on Saturdays and Sundays. 
Please send me a PM if you have room. 
Thanks


----------

